# Mac Color Classic



## Langellier (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
On me propose un mac "Color Classic". Je suppose que c'est ce modèle :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_Color_Classic
http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=colorclassic.html

J' ai  cherché le prix de l'occasion, mais n'ai guère trouvé. Qqn a-t-il une idée du prix ?
Je suppose qu'il fonctionne.. 
Il est "dans son carton, mais pas avec les blisters ou calages interrieurs..." me dit-on.
Je ne sais pas s'il a les disquettes d'installation et notice ( ? )
Merci !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
il me semble (de mémoire) que ce modèle se négocie entre 50 et 70 euros suivant l'état,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il me semble (de mémoire) que ce modèle se négocie entre 50 et 70 euros suivant l'état,
> cordialement,
> patrick



Ça me parait un peu optimiste, ça ! 70 , c'est le prix ou j'ai vu tantôt un iMac Bondi blue (rev B) chez Cash Converter !


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Septembre 2007)

ça dépend beaucoup à qui tu as affaire. Le color classic est en général une machine appréciée des amateurs de pommes.  Il est trés difficile de mettre un prix devant cette machine obsolète. J'en ai vu en don sur les newsgroups, à la vente à petit prix chez des macusers non 'collectioneurs', à des prix forts ou trés forts sur les petites annonces et à des prix irréalistes chez "le vendeur aux enchères". La fourchette est donc large de 0 à proche de  200. 

Donc c'est à voir selon la passion. A mon avis ça peut très bien s'échanger contre un imac bondi blue. J'ai vu un iMac , vert pomme, il y a un peu plus d'une semaine dans un cash à 60 euros.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Septembre 2007)

Hello !
je donne des prix que j'ai constatés l'année dernière soit en P.A ou dépot vente et autres vides greniers, c'est donc une approximation disons régionale !
(je suis dans le 47) qui bien sûr ne reflète en rien l'état du marché national en occase jurassic-mac, on peut évidemment se faire donner ce type de machine,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

Dans le 47, hein ! Tu nous fais un Lot ? 

Bon, c'est vrais que dans le sud ouest, il y a une tap&#233;e de collectionneurs de vieux ordis, &#231;a fait grimper les prix, localement,  et s'il est vrai que &#231;a ne refl&#232;te en rien l'&#233;tat du march&#233; national, on peut vendre plus cher l&#224; bas, et internet permet de vendre partout !


----------



## milsabor (8 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

le Classic Color n'est pas tres repandu sur le marche de l'occasion....

je tente de suivre le marché du Color Classic (Apple ID = 49) d'assez près (notament sur un site de vente aux enchères a audience planétaire bien connu) car je suis a la recherche du Mac Color Classic II (Apple ID = 83) qui lui est encore plus rare puisque commercialisé uniquement au Japon.

Le Color Classic de base se negocie , en Europe , souvent entre 80 et 110 euros selon l'etat.
Il y a des vendeurs Canadiens ou Nords Americains qui arrivent a en vendre a 200 US$ assez frequement mais ils ne pratiquent pas l'expedition vers l'Europe. Heureusement d'ailleurs puisque cela aurait fait grimpé la cote de ces machines dans nos contrées.
Il s'est vendu recement un Color Classic noir extremement rare , sur ****.de , au prix de 200 euros. 

Il s'agit d'une machine que j'affectionne particulièrement car elle reste dans l'esprit du Mac initial: compacte , transportable et estethiquement assez reussie, trés Mac quoi. Mais en plus elle a un bel ecran couleur et est equipable d'une carte Ethernet ce qui en fait une passerelle idéale entre deux reseaux Appletalk et Ethernet. Bref elle est la transition entre noir et blanc - couleur , Mac compact - Mac de bureau , Appletalk - Ethernet , lignes cubiques - lignes arrondies. 
Son seul inconvenient: etre limitée en mémoire a 10 Mo et un processeur un peu juste pour l'epoque (68030 a 16 Mhz). Le Color Classic II est un peu plus balaise (68030 a 33 Mhz et RAM 36 Mo) da plus il a un bus 32 bits et peu recevoir un coprocesseur arithmetique, sa VRAM est aussi extensible.

Vous l'aurez compris , si vous avez un Color Classic ou un Color Classic II a vendre ( a un prix raisonable) je suis très interessé. Je recherche aussi un disque SCSI de grande capacité pour mettre dans un Classic sous MacOs 7.6.1. . Les cartes VRAM , RAM , LC PDS pour Color Classic sont aussi les bienvenues.


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est vrais que dans le sud ouest, il y a une tapée de collectionneurs de vieux ordis, ça fait grimper les prix, localement,  et s'il est vrai que ça ne reflète en rien l'état du marché national, on peut vendre plus cher là bas, et internet permet de vendre partout !




Juste à titre de curiosité, qu'est ce qui te fait dire que "dans le sud ouest, il y a une tapée de collectionneurs de vieux ordis "?
 Il y a silicium à Toulouse certes.


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Septembre 2007)

milsabor a dit:


> Le Color Classic de base se negocie , en Europe , souvent entre 80 et 110 euros selon l'etat.
> Il y a des vendeurs Canadiens ou Nords Americains qui arrivent a en vendre a 200 US$ assez frequement mais ils ne pratiquent pas l'expedition vers l'Europe. Heureusement d'ailleurs puisque cela aurait fait grimpé la cote de ces machines dans nos contrées.
> Il s'est vendu recement un Color Classic noir extremement rare , sur ****.de , au prix de 200 euros.



Tiens, c'est intéressant, et il ressemble à quoi ce Color Classic noir ?

Pour passer au Color Classic II, le plus simple est de trouver un Color Classic sur notre continent et de faire venir des amériques la carte du Color Classic II.

Autre carte intéressante à mettre sur le CC  et la carte Apple IIe PDs, ça fait une passerelle vers le monde de le Apple II. Mais ça , j'ai pas encore essayer, faute de carte


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Tiens, c'est intéressant, et il ressemble à quoi ce Color Classic noir ?



À un Color Classic beige, mais en plus foncé 

:rateau:


----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2007)

Depuis le temps que je regarde les infos sur les "Classic's", je suis toujours aussi étonné : j'ai un Classic II acheté neuf aux Etazunis qui possède un slot Pds dans lequel j'ai inséré un coprocesseur 68881 ou 68882 (je ne me souviens plus exactement lequel, et j'ai la flemme de sortir le Classic II de sa léthargie dans son armoire :rose: ) et je n'ai jamais vu ce slot sauf sur les Color Classic's II;
Quelqu'un sait quelque chose à ce sujet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je regarde les infos sur les "Classic's", je suis toujours aussi étonné : j'ai un Classic II acheté neuf aux Etazunis qui possède un slot Pds dans lequel j'ai inséré un coprocesseur 68881 ou 68882 (je ne me souviens plus exactement lequel, et j'ai la flemme de sortir le Classic II de sa léthargie dans son armoire :rose: ) et je n'ai jamais vu ce slot sauf sur les Color Classic's II;
> Quelqu'un sait quelque chose à ce sujet ?



Tu dois confondre, là, le slot PDS (aussi appelé "slot LC" ou "slot LC-PDS) est une version simplifiée du NuBus, il est présent sur de nombreux performas, entre autres ! Mais pour le co-pro, c'est pas là qu'il faut le mettre ...


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu dois confondre, là, le slot PDS (aussi appelé "slot LC" ou "slot LC-PDS) est une version simplifiée du NuBus, il est présent sur de nombreux performas, entre autres ! Mais pour le co-pro, c'est pas là qu'il faut le mettre ...



Je vais essayer de vérifier ça demain (pour faire une copie écran, ça va pas être facile ! Mais AppleTalk du Classic II sur un Starmax et copie en réseau depuis le StarMax sur le Mini)
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2007)

Une pr&#233;cision, la premi&#232;re machine &#224; int&#233;grer ce slot &#233;tait le LC III, en f&#233;vrier 1993, et les derni&#232;res (en Europe, du moins), les PowerMac et Performa des s&#233;ries 5320/6320, sortis du catalogue en avril 1996 (le PowerMacintosh 6300, apparu en juillet 1996, mais seulement en Asie &#233;tait d&#233;clin&#233; en deux versions, 120 et 160 Mhz. Le 160 Mhz, qui &#233;tait un 5400 avec &#233;cran s&#233;par&#233;, dans un bo&#238;tier de 6300 avait un slot PCI, mais le 120, qui &#233;tait en fait un performa 6320, avait encore un LC-PDS).


----------



## OrdinoMac (9 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu dois confondre, là, le slot PDS (aussi appelé "slot LC" ou "slot LC-PDS) est une version simplifiée du NuBus, il est présent sur de nombreux performas, entre autres ! Mais pour le co-pro, c'est pas là qu'il faut le mettre ...



Si si, il existe des cartes PDS avec un COPRO dessus, et même COPRO et ethernet. et si je suis bien réveillé le slot PDS existe sur les LC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Si si, il existe des cartes PDS avec un COPRO dessus, et même COPRO et ethernet. et si je suis bien réveillé le slot PDS existe sur les LC.



Exact, j'avais regardé ma doc un peu vite, en fait le LC III introduisait une évolution de ce slot.


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2007)

Bon, je me suis plant&#233;. C'est pas un slot PDS !  

"The Classic II has a ROM/FPU Expansion Slot for which a few FPU cards were made, utilising 16MHz Motorola 68882 FPUs. The slot cannot be used for anything but an FPU card and is physically (but not electrically) similar to the Classic's RAM Expansion Board slot. The FPU boards can occasionally be found on eBay but are generally pretty rare."

Donc le copro c'est un 68882

Voil&#224; &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble : les photos


----------



## rhodmac (9 Septembre 2007)

le COLOR est assez recherché.
ca se vend entre 70 et 100 euros suivant l'état esthétique.
jaunissement powa !!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Septembre 2007)

Ben ça alors! 
les prix montent encore??? 
Patrick


----------



## Langellier (18 Septembre 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour cette discussion qui m'a permis d'acheter dans de bonnes conditions ce mac color classic qui fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.
256 couleurs sans barette m&#233;moire vid&#233;o. Je suis donc  &#224; la recherche d'une telle barrette. Je suppose qu'il est possible de passer en milliers de couleurs !


----------



## Invité (18 Septembre 2007)

Langellier a dit:


> Merci à tous pour cette discussion qui m'a permis d'acheter dans de bonnes conditions ce mac color classic qui fonctionne très bien.
> 256 couleurs sans barette mémoire vidéo. Je suis donc  à la recherche d'une telle barrette. Je suppose qu'il est possible de passer en milliers de couleurs !



Combien, alors ?


----------



## Langellier (19 Septembre 2007)

100 euros


----------



## OrdinoMac (19 Septembre 2007)

Langellier a dit:


> 256 couleurs sans barette mémoire vidéo. Je suis donc  à la recherche d'une telle barrette. Je suppose qu'il est possible de passer en milliers de couleurs !



Oui c'est possible. IL faut utiliser les barettes de mémoire que l'on trouve sur les lciii ou lc475 à vérifier, il est tard


----------

